# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان برگزاری کنکور خارج94

## sako

سلام به همه..ببخشید کسی میدونه زمان برگزاری کنکور خارج از کشور 94 میشه چه وقت؟؟قبل از آزمون خودمون یا بعدش؟؟؟اگه قبلش باشه خیلی خوبه میتونم سوالارو بررسی کنم

----------


## joozef

نخیر
والیان کنکور خیلی نامردتره این حرفا هسن :yahoo (4):
قشنگ جورری تنظیم میکنن که وقتی شما سرجلسه ای، همزمان توی لبنان و ونزوئلا و ... هم کنکور خارج برقراره .
بعله اینجوریاست  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## MAHSA

بعد از کنکور داخله متاسفانه

----------


## SanliTa

همزمان با کنکور خودمونه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

همزمان با کنکور خودمونه

----------


## SNIPER

تقریبا همزمان هست. سوالات تقریبا با داخل یکی هست بعضی متن سوال ها و اعداد گزینه ها فرق مکینه ولی نکته ها عینا یکی هست. بعضی کشورها کنکورشون ساعت 10 شب شروع میشه. بعضی کشورها هم هستن که یکی دوساعت زودتر از داخل کشور مجبورن شروع کنن ولی داوطلبین رو پس از پایان آزمون در حوزه نگه میدارن.

----------


## zn.d

تا قبل از کنکور93،خارج کشور چند روز قبل از داخل کشور بود <<حدود دو هفته>>که البته نمیشد سوالای خارج رو پیدا کرد تو  این دو هفته،،،اما از کنکور 93 برای جلوگیری از سوء تفاهم،همزمان شد کنکور 93 که سوالات خیلی نزدیک بودن به هم

----------

